# All Ripper Nid army



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I have decided to take a break from my zombie themed nurgle CSM, and get back in touch with my first ever race... The Tyranids.

My favorite model in the entire tyranid range to this day is still the lowly ripper. Something about the idea of thousands of little creatures slithering (and now with new nids, flying) across the battlefield feels just... Right. So my idea:

All ripper army, all custom sculpted, all ridiculously awesome to behold.
so, my first of many sky slashers (I call him twig):



























And









So what do you think?
Hopefully I will be able to update this thread several times per week, and get a ridiculously large force. Of worms with teeth. And wings. And claws.

(Yes, I am 15)


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

What madness have you man? have you no sanity?!

Setting my fear of Rippers aside, This seems like an awesome Idea, Definantly bookmarking this. And an army of these little buggers slithering across the battlefield would be a terrifing thing indeed. Even shrubs give you cover save!

Now, bringing my Fear of rippers back. Are you mad man! If I ever see you on the battlefield, know that I _WILL_ crush you without remource and pity, for you bring a great and terrible evil to the world of 40k!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

So, is this going to be an army exclusively using rippers (i.e. the stat line) or ripper "swarms" with genetic strains allowing them to perform the smae function as other units - so - a few beefy looking rippers with elongated face spines for genestealers, HUGE maggoty ripper thing for a trygon, slashing plated mass of a monster for a fex etc?

If its the latter then I can see an awesome army in the making - and I will definatly watch this one!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG! are you mental. lol. it'll take you years to make all those flying squigles. however i have bore witness to a full unit of rippers kill a whole terminator unit in a turn, much laughter was had!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

What you need to do is see if you can gather all those little ripper bits that non of the other Big Nid players are going to use for real cheap. I mean with people just so enthralled with the Tervi and Trygons, why would they need something so small, they obviously wish to go with the big bad hurts.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

So, finally got a video onto youtube for the first time in about 4 years...
It shows my first sky slasher base, and some of my other zombie-DG + My flyrant I made quite a while ago.


----------



## The Laughing God (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool idea, I have always thought it would be fun to max out on ripper swarms.

Keep it up!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks The Laughing God, and welcome to heresy!

Quick update guys, I got a second Sky slasher swarm 90% built, and it involves a crushed space marine that is still alive, and a slasher with feeder tendrils...


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Pics or it didnt happen!

In all seriousness, I have this bookmarked and I cant wait to see frther updates!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Wuw, tis thing is cool!
lulawfbbqlolololololol
Pwnzers!
First!
Okay... now that I got my newbie threadromancy problems out of the way, I might as well give you guys a small update:





that is all.


----------

